# went off at a coworker



## nameless56 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Lonely Tiger (Aug 8, 2013)

If you really feel bad about it, go back and apologize. Say something like "listen i didn't mean to come off like that i was just stressed out."


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't apologize. I wouldn't. Some people just don't get it, even if you explain politely that you made a mistake. He kept on harassing you anyway. The yelling sounds like it was worth it to me.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've done this a few times. If they're nice to me the following day etc, I usually apologise, then they apologise too and it's all good again.


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe youll earn some respect for this

Maybe hell try and do it again cause he doesnt respect you and use your anger as a weakness

Maybe it will go by like nothing happend

I hate work how it can make you restrict normal behaviors cause of fear of getting fired or demoted. Im proud of you you stuck up for yourself and thats something I myself always have trouble with. Next time I think it would be better to talk to the manadger you could get fired for causing a scene . These are just some of my thoughts.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

No don't apologize i had a guy at work the lead hand come up to me and just ream me out for screwing up well anyways i told him to **** off and chill out no one showed me this then he ended up getting people to train me and hes really nice to me now 

he hasnt been mean ever since that


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I could go off on some coworkers, god knows they deserve it. Why I let almost everyone walk over me is beyond me. I'm far from weak...


----------



## cosmic dust (Jun 15, 2013)

You're okay* nameless56*. You took the bull by the horns and made it clear to him exactly how you felt. Don't feel bad about it. It's annoying when all you want to do is get on with your work day and then there are these other people bringing their crap vibes into it.


----------

